# Crossdev mingw

## uis

Пытаюсь собрать qt5 с помощью mingw32. Glibc не собирается. Нашёл uclibc-ng в ебилдах. Не собирается. Gcc пытается писать в /dev/null.exe

Crossdev-20190311

Cross Gcc-9.1.0

Cross Binutils-2.32

----------

## TigerJr

 *uis wrote:*   

>  Gcc пытается писать в /dev/null.exe

 

попробуй 8 версию gcc?

----------

